
An Excerpt from “Keef,” a Novel About the Magical “Witching Drug” (1897) - pepys
https://merryjane.com/culture/keef-t-w-coakley-1897-excerpt-feral-house
======
jdironman
What would be the picture that he painted and does it really exist? Would love
to see what he considered to be perfection.

~~~
posterboy
"perfect" in a mundane sense derived from the literal Latin translation means
_done_ , nothing more. In that sense, this comment is also perfect.

